
Ask HN: Your favorite learning resource, that you pay for? - vijayr
Front End Masters seems good - any others you can recommend, any others you pay for?
======
rahul1141
Pluralsight is also good. currently I have a monthly subscription and I have
improved a lot.

------
kwikiel
Treehouse - for 9$ it's a very good bang for buck ratio.

~~~
vijayr
Just checked, it says 25$ per month?

